# Mini Amplificador de 1,5v



## uli__f (Oct 19, 2016)

Cuanta potencia puede entregar este amplificador? ya sea en 4 u 8 ohms. Y si se aumenta la fuente a 3v, a cuanto se va la potencia? Muchas gracias. En el archivo txt esta el link de la pagina.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 20, 2016)

Así mejor:

http://blog.novaeletronica.com.br/en/circuito-amplificador-audio-alimentado-pilha/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2016)

Cómo 10 miliWatts ! Y aumentando a 3 V . . . cómo 20 miliWatts


----------



## uli__f (Feb 9, 2017)

Es muy poquito jaja, pasa que quería hacer un Miniamplificador que tenga como fuente una batería de celular. Pero es muy poca la potencia que entrega. Muchas Gracias igual DOSMETROS.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2017)

TDA2822 . . .  quizás el LM386 . . .

Buscaloe en el Foro


----------



## pandacba (Feb 9, 2017)

El LM4863S es adecuado trabaja desde 2 a 5.5V
Que se puede comprar aqui en placa armado
http://www.banggood.com/es/2x3W-5V-...-HiFi-Earphone-Amplifier-Board-p-1094206.html




Con TDA1038 que se puede comprar aqui armado en placa
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-641349510-modulo-amplificador-de-audio-para-auriculares-con-tda1308-5v-_JM_


----------



## uli__f (Sep 19, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> El LM4863S es adecuado trabaja desde 2 a 5.5V
> Que se puede comprar aqui en placa armado
> http://www.banggood.com/es/2x3W-5V-...-HiFi-Earphone-Amplifier-Board-p-1094206.html
> http://img.banggood.com/thumb/water...1/56/ab58f890-7d74-ddf0-2f21-c323e9f507cc.jpg
> ...



Muy completa tu respuesta, disculpa que recien vuelvo a entrar a la pag. muchas gracias! esta es la solución que buscaba. Un saludo pandacba.


----------

